# Wurfweite der Profis!



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute, habe mir gerade die Dezemberausgabe der Fisch und Fang geholt und habe darin mal einige Zahlen zum Thema Wurfweite gefunden |bigeyes!

Ergebnisse, Deutsche Meisterschaften im Distanzwerfen:
100 g: 165,85 m (Martin Balzuweit)
125 g: 172,60 m (Nils Grauting)
150 g: 166,00 m (Harald Stockfisch)
175 g: 154,10 m (Jörg Melchert)
(alles mit Stationärrolle)

In der offenen Klasse bis 217,65 m (Jan-Peter Hinz)
Weltmeister Danny Moeskops brachte  es auf 250,95 m (mit Multi ?) , sein absoluter Rekord liegt bei 285,46 m (mit Multi)

Diese Wurfweiten werden natürlich alle nur mit Blei erziehlt, also ohne Vorfach, Köder etc., zudem mit dem passenden Gerät und Wurftechnik. Also ich denke mal, dass die beim Angeln praktisch erreichbaren Weiten gut 20%, (wenn nicht noch mehr?) darunter liegen werden.

Und gelernt habe ich auch was: Multi wirft weiter als Statio...

@Jerkfreak: Das lässt Doch wenigstens etwas Hoffen oder?

Grüße JK


----------



## MrTom (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



> Ergebnisse, Deutsche Meisterschaften im Distanzwerfen:
> 100 g: 165,85 m (Martin Balzuweit)
> 125 g: 172,60 m (Nils Grauting)
> 150 g: 166,00 m (Harald Stockfisch)
> ...


Alles Loser, ich kenn hier einige im Board, die toppen das mit einer Hand in der Tasche und Gegenwind|supergri
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

ja das mit der multi stimmt die sind aber technisch verändert.


----------



## donlotis (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



esox02 schrieb:


> ja das mit der multi stimmt die sind aber technisch verändert.



Stimmt, man kann damit nicht mehr einholen. :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Scholli79 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Alles Loser, ich kenn hier einige im Board, die toppen das mit einer Hand in der Tasche und Gegenwind|supergri
> mfg Thomas


|good:

Wenn die ganzen "NachwuchsWeitwurfAssAthleten" in unserem Forum sich mal mit Ihren "HighEndWeitwurfRuten" auf einen Sportplatz begeben würden und dort mal Ihre tatsächlich erreichten Weiten nachmessen würden...
Ich denke einige wären doch erstaunt ... :q

Mfg Marcel


----------



## flori66 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Alles Loser, ich kenn hier einige im Board, die toppen das mit einer Hand in der Tasche und Gegenwind|supergri
> mfg Thomas




Ich mach die Weite mit nem Unterhandwurf und Multi.:vik:


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Was ich daran vorallem interessant fände wäre das optimale Wurfgewicht...
Also mit welchem Wurfgewicht in Verbindung mit der dafür optimalen Konstellation aus Rolle-Rute-Schnur kann man heutzutage am weitesten werfen. Noch interessanten wäre dann das Warum und welche Restriktionen gelten. Auf den ersten Blick scheint das optimale WG ja bei ~125g zu liegen, aber das können tatsächlich sicher auch locker über 150g sein...


flo


----------



## Gralf (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ich: Kopyto GuFi 6,5cm + Jighaken 7g . Ca 25m.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Was ich daran vorallem interessant fände wäre das optimale Wurfgewicht...
> Also mit welchem Wurfgewicht in Verbindung mit der dafür optimalen Konstellation aus Rolle-Rute-Schnur kann man heutzutage am weitesten werfen. Noch interessanten wäre dann das Warum und welche Restriktionen gelten. Auf den ersten Blick scheint das optimale WG ja bei ~125g zu liegen, aber das können tatsächlich sicher auch locker über 150g sein...
> 
> 
> flo


Stimmt! Da hast Du recht, dass wäre natürlich interessant! Leider steht da aber nicht viel drüber in den Berichten.
Mh, da müsste man wohl so in Richtung Weltmeister nachforschen, der müsste doch eine Hompage haben?


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

@ jkc: Danke für die Info, aber sowas in der Art wusste ich schon...! Als ich grad von dem Thread hier gelesen hatte,wusst ich doch glatt, das der weng auf mich "angespitzt" war...!

p.s.: Ich fische schon seit Jahren auch mit der Multi...!


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Eigentlich war der jetzt nicht auf Dich zugespitzt, eher auf einige Leutz die mal eben 100,120,140 und mehr werfen.
Aber irgendwie habe ich mich auch an Dich errinnert gefühlt als ich das gelesen hatte. Passte ja halt irgendwie...

Grüße JK


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



jkc schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der jetzt nicht auf Dich zugespitzt, eher auf einige Leutz die mal eben 100,120,140 und mehr werfen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Sind diese Weiten nach deiner Meinung nicht realisierbar?


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Doch sind Sie! Aber nicht so ohne weiteres und nicht von jedem der es von sich behaubtet...|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ich habe es noch nie gemessen aber auf meine 70-80m komme ich aber ohen nach zu messen.
140m finde ich aber mit Köder und Montage sehr gewagt( als normalo angler) .

mfg Marvin


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



jkc schrieb:


> Doch sind Sie! Aber nicht so ohne weiteres und nicht von jedem der es von sich behaubtet...|wavey:|wavey:


Dieses Argument unterschreibe ich dir ungelesen.
Habe ich schon des öfteren am Strand erlebt. :q


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

...und nicht nur am Strand!!! Auch am Seeufer...! 

@jkc: War ja auch nicht bös gemeint, nur hab ich mich halt auch sofort an deine Posts in meinem "Makrelen ma eben da naus fetz"-Thread erinnert...! Und dann machst du hier so nen Thread auf, da musst ich scho kurz ma schmunzeln...! Vor allem dann des @ Jerkfreak...!


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> ...und nicht nur am Strand!!! Auch am Seeufer...!
> 
> @jkc: War ja auch nicht bös gemeint, nur hab ich mich halt auch sofort an deine Posts in meinem "Makrelen ma eben da naus fetz"-Thread erinnert...! Und dann machst du hier so nen Thread auf, da musst ich scho kurz ma schmunzeln...! Vor allem dann des @ Jerkfreak...!


War ja auch nicht so verstanden...
...so sollte es auch sein...#h#h#h#h

Grüße JK


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Aber der Thread bringt mich ez scho dazu, mal genau nachzumessen, wieviel Meter ich mit den einzelnen Ruten ez denn so zam krieg...!

Da wird wohl mal ein Einsatz auf nem Fussballplatz fällig...! (wenn man den net mit manch einem Gerät überwirft...!?) Ich befürchts fast!!! Dann wohl doch lieber ne große Wiese...!

Hoffentlich sieht mich keiner, bei meinem "Makrelen-Weitwurf-Versuch"...! *lol*  
Gerade DES würde mich nämlich nu mal am meisten jucken, wie weit ich des Geschoss bring...!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sieht mich keiner, bei meinem "Makrelen-Weitwurf-Versuch"...! *lol*
> Gerade DES würde mich nämlich nu mal am meisten jucken, wie weit ich des Geschoss bring...!?


Ich versteh da manche Bedenken nicht #d
Eine Makrele (ganz) ist ein sehr stromlinienförmiger Fisch, die muß besser fliegen als ein Dartpfeil, man braucht eher kleine <200g als welche mit 500g. Genau ausgerichtet Eingefroren auf dem richtigen System und leichte Ausbleiung im Fisch bzw. aufgezogen, was willst Du mehr?


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Will ich jetzt auch wissen, morgen pack ich meine Ruten und dann ab auf n Fußballplatz.Ich denke mit nem 125g Blei mach ich dann mal n paar gewaltwürfe mal sehen wie weit ich werfe.Teile es euch vielleicht mit wenns net zu peinlich ist 
ne quatsch sag morgen mal bescheid


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Aber der Thread bringt mich ez scho dazu, mal genau nachzumessen, wieviel Meter ich mit den einzelnen Ruten ez denn so zam krieg...!
> 
> Da wird wohl mal ein Einsatz auf nem Fussballplatz fällig...! (wenn man den net mit manch einem Gerät überwirft...!?) Ich befürchts fast!!! Dann wohl doch lieber ne große Wiese...!


Ja, mich auch!!! Ich hatte es sowieso vor diesen Winter mal zu testen was meine Karpfenruten so bringen. -Jetzt erst recht!!!
Suche aber noch immer ein geeignetes Gelände mit entsprechender Fläche und/oder Schussfang. Ich habe nämlich keinen Bock, dass mir ein Spatziergänger entgegen kommt, dessen Fifi eine 100g Zip Bombe im Hintern steckt... (oder im Kopf )
Werde dann so eine richtig schöne Versuchsreihe durchziehen, mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten (80, 90,....120, 140, 175g), unterschiedlichen Bleiformen, Rollen, Schnüren mit und ohne Köder/Vorfach. Schauen was es so bringt!
Mh, eigentlich müsste da auch meine Spinne mit, um zu prüfen, ob ich damit, wie ich vermute, die 70er Marke ankratze?

Grüße JK


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ich habe schon den ein oder anderen Wurf mittels GPS (mit Korrektursignal, daher aller-allerhächstens ungenau auf 10m) vermessen und teile die Auffassung von _*Scholli79*_. :g


jerkfreak schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sieht mich keiner, bei meinem "Makrelen-Weitwurf-Versuch"...! *lol*
> Gerade DES würde mich nämlich nu mal am meisten jucken, wie weit ich des Geschoss bring...!?


Das interessiert mich dann doch auch tatsächlich mal... wir können ja vorher Wetten abschließen?! 
Ich behaupte Du bist gut, wenn Du 60m schaffst - das Maximum liegt bei höchstens 80m (was ich für kaum machbar halte - egal mit was für Gerät). 

Wir wollen dann aber auch ein Beweis-Video, is klar ne?!?


----------



## Ronen (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Mal nen Hinweis an alle, welche nun losziehen um Weitenrekorde zu Brechen!!

Denkt daran, dass die ersten Meter eurer Hauptschnüre durch diese Gewaltwürfe extrem beansprucht werden! 

Daher ist es ratsam, nach Beedigung der Wurfübungen die Schnur zu überprüfen und ggfls. etwas zu kürzen damit der nächste Fisch, welche an dieser Schnur gedrillt wird, auch sicher bis zum Kescher kommt! 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Mal nen Hinweis an alle, welche nun losziehen um Weitenrekorde zu Brechen!!
> 
> Denkt daran, dass die ersten Meter eurer Hauptschnüre durch diese Gewaltwürfe extrem beansprucht werden!
> 
> ...



Schlagschnüre, dicke, geflochtene, Fingeraua


----------



## MINIBUBI (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ich wollte auch mal wissen wie weit ich komme.:vik:
habe an der Rolle die Schnur gemessen .....also irgendwie stimmte das nicht so richtig|uhoh:
war eher hoch als weit.
dann auf einen Parkplatz aaah... mußte die Versicherung benachrichtigen.
#d#d#d#d
Ab da nur so weit wie die Fische stehen. geht echt prima.#h#h#h#h

gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Wie wäre es mit einem Test auf nem Acker oder ner Wiese? Mißt vorher mal aus und gibst Feuer


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Test auf nem Acker oder ner Wiese? Mißt vorher mal aus und gibst Feuer


Ja, ist mir schon klar, aber ist in meiner Umgebug nicht einfach zu finden. Es sollte ja so sein, dass ich die volle Wurfweite + genügend Reserve (falls die Schnur trotz Schlagschnur wegfetzt) einsehen kann um, keine Spatziergänger umzulegen...
Außerdem solls relativ eben sein und nicht gerade ein Acker in dem das Blei so 0,5m verschwindet, gerade bei dem Wetter.
Ideen habe ich schon, werde aber auf windstilleres Wetter warten und dann berichten (wenns nicht gerade max. 60m waren:q).

Grüße JK


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ich habe mal aus Jux mit Google Earth nachgemessen und 20 m abgezogen, damit kam ich mit 100 g und 20 mm Boilie auf ~100 m (war am Vereinsee)

Gemessen wurde so:

Abwurfpunkt Ufer, Auftreffpunkt war recht markant (wir haben eine Insel im Vereinssee die ich angeworfen hatte)


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aus Jux mit Google Earth nachgemessen und 20 m abgezogen, damit kam ich mit 100 g und 20 mm Boilie auf ~100 m (war am Vereinsee)
> 
> Gemessen wurde so:
> 
> Abwurfpunkt Ufer, Auftreffpunkt war recht markant (wir haben eine Insel im Vereinssee die ich angeworfen hatte)



Habe ich auch schon gemacht, allerdings sind die Spots, die ich so Messen kann nur max. 70m entfernt und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher obs genau ist, desshalb der Feldvergleich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

ebendrum -20 m


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Könnten aber auch -15,-10,-3 usw. sein...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

schon klar  aber ich habe leider keinen ebenen Acker oder Wiese hier daher bleibt mir leider nur diese Möglichkeit. Wobe mir einer mal gesagt hat das die Google Earth Vermessung extrem genau sein soll, ob das stimmt #c


----------



## flori66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ich hab auch grad mal nachgemessen.
An der Oder komme ich auf 70-80m. Wobei die Rute ihr perfektes Gewicht würft und ne 12er Fireline drauf ist. Ich denk wenn die schnur nen Tick dicker wär, würd ich nicht soweit kommen.


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Wo sind die Castingprofis hier? 
Vor äääähm..grübel... 15-20Jahren hatte ich als Dotz bei uns im Verein regelmäßig an Castingtrainings und Wettkämpfen teilgenommen. U.a. zwo mal an einer deutschen Meisterschaft teilgenommen und zwo mal die Bronzemedallie gewonnen (Arenbergscheibe und Skish -richtig geschrieben? Ist so lange her). Wenn ich mich recht erinner waren mit 7,5 Gramm (!) beim Weitwurf mehr als 70m mit etwas Übung und der richtigen Technik locker drin (Stationärrolle). Ist natürlich nicht mit herkömlichen Angelmontagen zu vergleichen. Mit richtig Dampf und ein bisken Blei fliegt auch der 20mm gekochte über 100m... 
Kleine Anekdote: Vor wenigen Wochen war ich mit einem Kumpel der seine neue und erste Karpfenrute ausprobieren wollte am See. Seine ersten Versuche die Kugel an den Hotspot zu bringen waren, räusper, eher amüsant. Das Blei (Weitwurfhyperfoxhaumichblaublei) schlug nach 30m Distanz auf die Oberfläche... Nach mehreren Versuchen (die Fische hatten dann wohl auch das Weite gesucht) nahm ich seine Rute in die Hand und zog mal so richtig durch und siehe da, es klappt (Ups.... Boardferkelwahl is ja schon gelaufen oder |supergri).   
Mir dünkt das viele, gerade Karpfenangler ihr Gerät nicht voll ausnutzen, bzw. sich nicht trauen die 80-120gr. Blei mit Boili an der Rute mal richtig mit schmackes raus prügeln... habe schon selber gesehen das Montagen mit dem Boot rausgebracht werden, obwohl die Distanz auch mit 60gr. hätte ÜBERWORFEN werden können. Auch wenns für den gemeinen Nichtangler in der Bevölkerung ein wenig seltsam erscheinen mag, Trockenübungen auf dem Fußballplatz können sehr hilfreich sein wenn es um die Wurftechnik und Weite geht. 

Doc #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



flori66 schrieb:


> *Ich mach die Weite mit nem Unterhandwurf und Multi.:vik:*






*                           Wie denn auch sonst???#c*


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

@Doc Plato 

7,5 g ohne jeglichen anderen Krämpel dran das glaube ich, aber versuch mal nen 7,5 g Spinner oder besser Wobbler auf die selbe Weite zu bringen  das will ich sehen


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Doc Plato
> 
> 7,5 g ohne jeglichen anderen Krämpel dran das glaube ich, aber versuch mal nen 7,5 g Spinner oder besser Wobbler auf die selbe Weite zu bringen  das will ich sehen



Kannste kniggen

Edit: Wobei.. hm... sehr gut abgestimmte Spinnrute, gescheite Rolle (S.)und ne dünne Mono ohne Stahlvorfach.... 40m? Ist schwer zu sagen, das Wetter läßt hier z.Zt leider keine vernünftigen Probewürfe zu, ist viel zu Windig.(Rückenwind ist Selbstbetrug)


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Doc Plato
> 
> 7,5 g ohne jeglichen anderen Krämpel dran das glaube ich, aber versuch mal nen 7,5 g Spinner oder besser Wobbler auf die selbe Weite zu bringen  das will ich sehen



Nen Snaps gibts noch nicht in 7,5g - aber der wäre das einzige der mir einfällt, den man wirklich auf die Distanz kriegen könnte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Er kann ja mit Vorschaltblei nachhelfen wenn es sein muß, nen 3er Meps mit 6 g plus Bleischrot mit 1,5 g. Wo er das Blei hinsetzt ist egal, von mir aus auch auf den Hakenschenkel.

Den schaffe ich etwas über 40 m und selbst das ist eher die ausnahme, im Schnitt liege ich bei etwa 34-38 m.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Doc Plato
> 
> 7,5 g ohne jeglichen anderen Krämpel dran das glaube ich, aber versuch mal nen 7,5 g Spinner oder besser Wobbler auf die selbe Weite zu bringen  das will ich sehen



Kommt drauf an was für Wobbler - manche fliegen besser als andere. 
Spinner... sowas wie der Abu Droppen, aber der wiegt auch 18-20g. Generell räume ich den richtigen Wobbler besser Chancen ein, als den (wenn auch richtigen) Spinner. Mit seinem Blatt, hat der einfach zu viel Widerstand im Flug.
[*richtig im bezug auf die Flugeigenschaften/Aerodynamik]

Wirft man eigendlich noch normal, oder wie erreicht man die knapp 150m (oder noch besser 250m). Anlauf oder wie beim Hammerwerfen noch 3mal um die eigene Achse drehen?
Oder halt ganz normal aus dem Stand voll durchziehen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für Wobbler - manche fliegen besser als andere.
> Spinner... sowas wie der Abu Droppen, aber der wiegt auch 18-20g. Generell räume ich den richtigen Wobbler besser Chancen ein, als den (wenn auch richtigen) Spinner. Mit seinem Blatt, hat der einfach zu viel Widerstand im Flug.
> [*richtig im bezug auf die Flugeigenschaften/Aerodynamik]




Ich sprach von seinen 7,5 g, nicht mehr, da kommt ein 3er Meps mit 6 g gerade so hin mit Blei. Wobbler natürlich im selben Gewichtsspektrum. So wie hier den:
http://xtc.ankroso-angelgeraete.de/Kunstkoeder/Wobbler/Balzer-3D-Wobbler-::10915.html




Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wirft man eigendlich noch normal, oder wie erreicht man die knapp 150m (oder noch besser 250m). Anlauf oder wie beim Hammerwerfen noch 3mal um die eigene Achse drehen?
> Oder halt ganz normal aus dem Stand voll durchziehen?



;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Amateure!!!

Ich kanack die Weiten mit ner Stipprute:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Amateure!!!
> 
> Ich kanack die Weiten mit ner Stipprute:vik:



|peinlich#r|peinlich


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für Wobbler - manche fliegen besser als andere.
> Spinner... sowas wie der Abu Droppen, aber der wiegt auch 18-20g. Generell räume ich den richtigen Wobbler besser Chancen ein, als den (wenn auch richtigen) Spinner. Mit seinem Blatt, hat der einfach zu viel Widerstand im Flug.
> [*richtig im bezug auf die Flugeigenschaften/Aerodynamik]
> 
> ...





Anlauf und Hammerwurftechnik sind verboten.
Also aus dem Stand mit Ausfallschritt.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Wirft man eigendlich noch normal, oder wie erreicht man die knapp 150m (oder noch besser 250m). Anlauf oder wie beim Hammerwerfen noch 3mal um die eigene Achse drehen?
Oder halt ganz normal aus dem Stand voll durchziehen?[/QUOTE]

Hallihallo,

erstmal hat man beim Brandungsweitwurf natürlich ganz anderes Gerät, also Brandungsruten und Weitwurfrollen; bei der Stationärrollenklasse handelsübliche Brandungsruten, die man hier überall kaufen kann, ebenso handelsübliche Stationärrollen. Aber auch die meisten Multis, die wir haben, kann man so einfach kaufen, sie werden halt ein wenig ausbalanciert, aber ansonsten sind sie meistens original.
Die weiten Würfe kommen zustande durch die richtige Technik, wobei weiter Anlauf und 360-Grad-Drehungen verboten sind, Pendel-Bewegungen aber erlaubt, außer bei der Stationärrollenklasse, da wird nach hinten abgelegt wie beim DMV-Brandungsangeln vorgeschrieben.

Aber fühlt Euch alle gern eingeladen, mal zu den DMV-Weitschmeißern zu kommen und zu schauen, oder besser noch, einfach mitzumachen! #h
Und wer Lust hat, kann gerne mein Gerät (ich hab reichlich, auch Multis) testen und probewerfen oder -angeln!


Viele Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich sprach von seinen 7,5 g, nicht mehr, da kommt ein 3er Meps mit 6 g gerade so hin mit Blei. Wobbler natürlich im selben Gewichtsspektrum. So wie hier den:
> http://xtc.ankroso-angelgeraete.de/Kunstkoeder/Wobbler/Balzer-3D-Wobbler-::10915.html



Und ich meinte mit dem Wobbler ein Squirrel, der fliegt wie eine Eins - sehr stabiel ohne sich irgendwie drehen (ok, vielleicht um die längsachse) oder zu taumeln.
Sowas zum Beispiel
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-squirrel-hot-tiger-p-374.html?cPath=23_36_84

Zwar wird man damit keine 60m schaffen, aber mit dem richtigen Gerät halte ich 40m nicht für ausgeschlossen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

@ Abumann: Das ist doch mal ein interessantes Angebot!

Wann Wo Wie?

Würde mir das schon gerne mal ansehen, da kann man sicher noch einiges fürs "normale" Angeln lernen!

CU Stefan


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

mal zum thema die profis werfen so weit weil das gerät genau abgestimmt ist und die wurftechnik genau passt. als brandungsangler am strand sind mit montage und richtiger technik locker über 100 m wurfweite drinn. nur die übung macht es halt! wer solche weiten regelmäßig schaffen möchte sollte das gerät darauf abstimmen und reichlich üben !


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Servus,
Brandungsangeln, Karpfenangeln und Spinnangeln kann man allerdings von der Wurfweite her nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Allerdings ist die Wurftechnik so ziemlich die gleiche.
Mit der Spinnangel schafft man höchstens ca. 80m mit nem Spöket.
Auf Karpfen ca. 140m und beim Brandungsangeln 170m jeweils ohne Montage. Die kostet locker 20m Weite.
Zumindest sind das meine Er(werfungs)fahrungswerte.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Auf Karpfen ca. 140m ...


Gemessen oder geschätzt? |rolleyes


----------



## höcht (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

naja ich schaff ja schon ohne rolle 200 m


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Auf Karpfen ca. 140m und beim Brandungsangeln 170m jeweils ohne Montage. Die kostet locker 20m Weite.
> Zumindest sind das meine Er(werfungs)fahrungswerte.
> 
> Gruß Oldi


 
#r  (nicht, dass ich es dir nicht glaube...)


----------



## KHof (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hallo!

Werfen scheint mir mehr mit Technik als mit allem anderen zu tun zu haben.
Ich hatte da mal ein etwas frustrierendes Erlebnis: Am Strand auf Langeland saß ich vor vielen Jahren mal mit meinen Brandungsruten die ich mühevoll auf 90 - 100 Metern gequält hatte als eine junge Frau mit einer Rute, Koffer und Dreibein anrückte. Die Kleine (rein auf die Körpergröße bezogen) stellte sich neben mich, beköderte 2 Haken und warf ohne sichtbare Mühe mindestens 30 Meter über meine Montagen raus.
Später erfuhr ich dann, dass ein Frauencup auf Langeland ausgefischt wurde, Teilnehmer waren Teams aus mehreren Ländern.

Da half auch nix mehr!!! Seitdem weiß ich was ein mäßiger Werfer ist.

Klaus


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

@ Schleien-Stefan

Hallo Stefan, die Veranstaltungen beginnen erst im kommenden Jahr wieder, Termine suche ich mal raus und schick sie Dir; wenn Du Gerät testen möchtest kein Problem, da können wir uns bestimmt verabreden. Wo wohnst den Du?
Viele Grüße, |wavey:

Dirk / Abumann


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Servus,
ja ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht zu messen.
Ich kann aber erst seit 2 Jahren so werfen, 
da habe ich nämlich mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen.
Üben, üben, üben.
Hab dann immer so Muskelkater und halbe Zerrungen.:q
Aber solche Weiten brauch man ja nicht zum Angeln,
mehr für´s ego.:m

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

@Abumann
Der Stefan wohnt einen Ort weiter wie ich.
Sagen wir mal 20km von Frankfurt/Main entfernt.
Für solche Wettbewerbe hätte ich auch Interesse.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



KHof schrieb:


> Die Kleine (rein auf die Körpergröße bezogen) stellte sich neben mich, beköderte 2 Haken und warf ohne sichtbare Mühe mindestens 30 Meter über meine Montagen raus.
> 
> Da half auch nix mehr!!! Seitdem weiß ich was ein mäßiger Werfer ist.


Und seitdem hast Du das Brandungsangeln aufgegeben?  :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Mal dazu, den Schätzweiten und dem ganzen Weitengejage:

Ich habe mir den 3stelligen Spro Meeresangelschnurzähler gekauft um 9 EUR, primär um Schnurspulen zu "spalten" und nachzumessen. Einige durchgenüdelte bekannte Längen von 275 und 250m Spulen kamen recht dicht hin beim durchzählen, so 4m Abweichung auf 250m. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich,kleiner 2% und damit kann man sehr leicht die ausgeworfene Länge beim Einholen messen.
Den werde ich dann demnächst mal benutzen und schauen ob 50m 50m und 100m 100m sind. :m


----------



## sa-s (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

@angeldet,

ja das ist ne gute idee.

bei mir hat bis jetzt eigentlich immer mein 50 m massband gereicht. zumindest für wobbler und blechköder unter 20 gr. meine 2m baitcaster und multirolle.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Der Schnurzähler wird Dir beim auswerfen keine genaue Angabe liefern. Entweder rutscht die Schnur bei dem Speed (V/max->Abwurfgeschwindigkeit des Wg`s -> m/sek. )auf dem Röllchen durch oder die Montage wird bei stramm laufender Schnur auf dem Zähler, welcher ja aus einem kleinen Kunststoffgetriebe besteht, ganz leicht abgebemst, was bei entsprechender Montage locker einige Meter an Wurfdistanz kostet.

Wer es wirklich wissen möchte, der muß an einem windstillen Tag auf einen unbesuchten Fußballplatz oder riesen Wiese, mit einem "Endlosmaßband", verschiedenen Ruten von leichter Spinnrute, Match, Boilie, Zander und Hecht Köfirute, Forellen, Feeder und was auch immer, gut zusammen gestellten  Gerät", die max. Wurfweite austesten..... Ein Gemeinschaftsversuch von sagen wir mal 10 erfahrenen Anglern dürfte da so einiges an Licht ins dunkle bringen!

#h


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Zja, wer sagt denn, das er mit dem Schnurzähler auch werfen will??? 

Vllt wirft er ja erst, nimmt dann den Bogen aus der Schnur, sprich, geht "auf Fühlung" zum Blei, klemmt dann den Zähler ein und leiert einfach ein und zählt das Ganze somit rückwärts, dürfte ja wo auch gehn, oder...!?


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Den Schnurzähler könnte man auch erst nach dem Wurf anbringen und die stramme Schnur durch den Zähler aufnehmen. Damit wäre das Problem auch gelöst.

Edit: war jemand schneller


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Sorry..... #q
Klar.. beim einholen... war noch beim werfen.....


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hallo Leute!

Ich komme gerade von meinem ersten Feldversuch in Sachen Wurfweite!

Eingepackt hatte ich meine Spinnrute:
(Balzer Magna Silver Spin 3,0m 30-60g + 4000er Stradic XGTM mit 3000er Spule und 15 Pfd. Tuffline ca. 135m --> Spule nicht ganz gefüllt)

und meine Karpfenrute:
(Spro Saffire Carp 3,6m 2,75 Lbs Testkurve + 8000er Baitrunner + 0,31mm Berkley Trilene Carp und 12,5m 40er monofile Schlagschnur)

Ergebisse:
Spinnrute:

38 g Conger/Gnom Blinker:
52, 60, 67, 62, 62 m

40 g Blinker "Tobyform":
88|bigeyes, 65, 78, 82, 63 m

Karpfenrute (mit kompletter Safetybolt Montage (ca. 40 cm Tube) + 25 cm gefl. Vorfach + 20mm Boilie):

175 g Brandungsnockenblei (Rute absolut überladen):
73, 79, 87 m

140 g Pearsvivel  (gefühlvoll):
92, 79, 87 m

120 g Pearsvivel  (kraftvoll):
96, 91, 98 m

90 g Pearsvivel (voll durchgezogen):
106 m

85 g Long Distance (voll durchgezogen):
103, 110, 90 m (Perrücke)

100 g Long Distance (voll durchgezogen):
107, 111 m

112 g Long Distance (gnadenlos):
115, 120, 115m

Dann nochmal ohne Montage nur mit 112 g Distanzblei (gnadenlos):
116, 120, 127 m

Leider konnte ich, aufgrund des schwindenden Tageslichts nicht mehr den Vergleich ziehen zur 35er Schnur, sowie einer zweiten Rolle mit größerer Spule.
Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich alle Entfernungen gut 10 bis 15 m geringer erwartet, muß dazu aber sagen, dass ich normalerweise mit 35er Schnur fische.
Absolut überrascht war ich von den Ergebnissen mit der Spinnrute und dem Toby! Ich wusste zwar, das der ein zwei Nummern weiter fliegt als die Effzettform aber das man damit die 90 m ankratzt?!|bigeyes
Auch die Wurfweiten mit den (zu)schweren Karpfenbleien hatte ich  nicht so erwartet, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das rechnerische, optimale Wurfgewicht der Rute nur bei ca. 80 g liegt.
Mit der Karpfenrute ging es so bis Mitte 90 m eigentlich wie von selbst, aber über 100 meter gings dann nur noch ganz langsam. Den Einfluss der Montage hätte ich doch etwas höher eingeschätz.

Einen solchen Test kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, aber nehmt auf jeden Fall eine Arterienklemme und/oder Schaufel mit, da die Bleie teilweise 10 cm im Boden stecken und die Safetyclips nachgeben wenn man versucht sie heraus zu ziehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter 76 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Mit nem Boot komme ich sogar auf 300 m 

Sorry, der musste grad mal sein. Ich habe mich mit meiner ersten Karpfenrute mal auf den Sportplatz gestellt, damals (da war ich 15) und habe mit einem 80 Gramm Blei (ohne Montage) 100m geworfen, es war eine 3lbs Rute.
Dieses Jahr habe ich bei einem Enduro in Frankreich auf ca. 80m Entfernung gefischt, da war allerdings eine hohe Böschung, von der aus ich werfen konnte.
Ich denke auch, dass viele Angler die Entfernungen falsch einschätzen und deswegen solche Angaben machen, ohne dass es reine Angabe (Angeberei) sein soll. 
Ist ja auch eigentlich Schwachsinn, so weit draußen zu Fischen, wenn die Fische vorm Ufer rumschwimmen.

Den Karpfen auf die kürzeste Entfernung vom eigenen Ufer zu fangen habe ich mit rund 50cm Entfernung geschafft, nachdem ich ihn mit der Rückenflosse am Ufer habe plätschern hören.
Ich fische teilweise im Schilf, also eigentlich direkt IM Ufer


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ja, ich weiß ich fische normalerweise auch auf 5 bis max. 15m, wenns weit ist 80m, aber an manchen Spots zählt Entfernung. Dann nutze ich aber auch meißtens ein Boot.
Das beides seine Berechtigung hat ist mir schon klar und keinen fisch fängt man nur aufgrund der Wurfweite.
Darum ging es aber auch nicht, sondern nur interessehalber mal zu wissen wie weit weit eigentlich ist, gerade um nicht falsche Annahmen/Angaben zu machen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Nur mal so, für die, die es interessiert, hier einmal eine Seite, auf der ihr das Regelwerk zum Tunierwurfsport für die Binnen- und Meeresfischer lesen könnt:

http://www.asv-preetz.de/?m=45c48cce2e2d7fbdea1afc51c7c6ad26

Da könnt Ihr nachlesen, unter welchen Vorraussetzungen dort geworfen wird.


----------



## petipet (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Alles O.K.

Jeder hat meinen Respekt. Aber wenn der Wind wirklich auf den Strand bläst, vor allem Nachts, zählt Erfahrung. 
Eine zweite Peitsche ist überflüssig und hinderlich. Wurfweite spielt auch nur ne nebensächliche Rolle. 
Kommst du mit deinem Gerödel klar! Hast du drei-vier Montagen abwurfbereit, die du (blind) anknüpfts, wenn sich alles andere hoffnunglos vertüdelt hat... fängst du. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

So, heute ist der "Tiefenmesser" von Balzer eingetrudelt.
Wenn meine Hand (Montag Op gehabt) wieder funzt, werde ich mal ein paar Versuche starten (dauert aber noch ein bisken).

|wavey:


----------



## Heuxs (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Und was sind das so für Multirollenmodelle?

Heuxs


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Moin moin,

die Multirollen sind meistens einfach handelsübliche Rollen, meistens mit Magnetbremse (muss nicht, ist aber einfacher), ohne Schnurführung - das häufigste Modell ist die Abu 6500 CT Mag in ihren verschiedenen Varianten, gefolgt von Daiwas 7HT-Modellen und evtl noch der Penn 525 Mag, wobei die etwas groß ist.
In der Brandung werden auch die ganz normalen Multis, und zwar die gleichen, benutzt, und die meistens überhaupt nicht eingestellt - Schnur drauf, maximale Bremskraft einstellen, fertig und wohlfühlen. |rolleyes
Mit diesen Rollen, wie sie sind frisch aus dem Karton, kann man bereits werfen; erst am Schluss auf der Wiese, wenn man nicht mehr weiter kommt, holt man durch Tuning noch ein klein wenig raus; zum Beispiel durch schnelelr Kugellager, exakteres Ausbalancieren der Spule o.ä., aber auch bei den DMV-Werfern werfen einige immer noch die Abu CT Mag, wie sie geliefert wurde, vielleicht minimal auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse eingestellt, aber nicht umgebaut.
Ich kann nur immer wieder anbieten - wer es mal testen möchte, möge sich gerne eingeladen fühlen, entweder bei einer DMV-Veranstaltung oder bei einem der Werfer, zum Beispiel mir. |wavey:
rüß

Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi! Das ist so ein Ding mit der Wurfweite... . Wenn man übers Casting spricht, darf man nicht vergessen, das man da einem Reglement unterworfen wird; 0,35er Hauptschnur und 0,80er Schlagschnur (war jedenfalls früher so..) sind nicht wirklich weitenfördernd.. .
Die drei von Abumann genannten Rollen lassen sich allerdings durch austausch der Lager und die verwendung von "RocketFuel" erheblich verbessern und man kann dann noch immer üproblemlos damit angeln.. .
Die beim Casting verwendeten Ruten sind jedoch zum angeln völlig ungeeignet, weil hart wie ein Brett.. . So fischt der Herr Moeskoep eine 6m Zziplex bei der sich bloß die oberen cm wirklich biegen... .
Wenn man aber nun eine wirlich gute Rute mit Spitzenaktion(Fürs "Rockfishing" bekommt man so Sachen.. ) nimmt, mit einer 6500er ABU und 0,15er Fireline bestückt, wird man auch mit Köder Wurfweiten über 200m realisieren können. 7m 30kg Geflecht als Schlagschnur und 2 Eingeclipste Wattwürmer sind nicht sooo hinderlich wie 0,35er Hauptschnur und 12m (?) 80er... .
Es gab in GB mal einen ganz furchtbar tollen und berühmten Angler, den Namen habe ich leider vergessen, aber der durfte sich immer im Daiwa Katalog zu Wort melden, der behauptete mit voller Beköderung regelmäßig die 300m zu überwerfen.. .
Ich habe schon mit vielen wirklich guten Werfern (ich selbst sehe mich da eher in zweiter bis dritter Reihe..) fischen dürfen und ich glaube das einige von denen die 200m locker geknackt haben. Mit Stationärrollen wird man kaum die 150m schaffen.. .
Ich hatte mal eine Rute, die speziell für den "Pendulum Cast" mit der Stationärrolle entwickelt wurde, was man ja normalerweise nicht macht.. .
14000er Schimano, 12er Fireline, 39er als Schlagschnur und 3 Haken mit Wattwurm.. .
Damit bin ich deutlich über 150m gekommem, was etliche andere Angler auf der Mole dazu veranlasste, schnell mal gucken zu kommen, womit ich denn fischte... .
Ich konnte das dann noch 4-5 mal vorführen - dann war die Rute hin.. .
Man kann solche Kräfte wohl nicht mit 6 Ringen vernünftig auf den Blank übertragen.. .
Wer will kann das ja mal an seiner Feeder Rute testen - der Unterschied in der Wurfweite zwischen Stationär und Multi ist verblüffend.. .
Petri!


----------



## xbxmxnn (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Moin moin und ein frohes Fest beieinander!

@ Rhinefischer: Ist leider nicht alles ganz zutreffend, was Du so schreibst, daher der Reihe nach:

- In der Tat, die Wettkampfwerfer nehmen bei den schweren Bleien (175 Gramm) 0,35er Hauptschnur und 0,80er Schlagschnur - dünner würde sicherlich weitere Würfe nach sich ziehen, ist aber nicht so sicher, was Abrisse angeht. Ich selbst fische übrigens auch in der Brandung meist mit diesen Schnurstärken, allerdings meist 'nur' mit einer 65er oder 70er Schlagschnur.

- Rocket Fuel ist wirklich gut; in der kleinen Tube, die allen Abu-Rollen werkseitig beiliegt, der weißen mit dem roten Strich drauf, ist übrigens original gelbes Rocket Fuel drin; schneller als gelbes ist nur die Tournament-Version, allerdings können nur wenige die Rollen dann noch beherrschen, und auch nur wenige Weltklassewerfer benutzen es, das gelbe ist das gängigste. Dies ist auch bereits in den Kugellagern drin, und die Lager selbst sind mehr als ausreichend für Würfe jenseits der 250 Meter - immerhin hat Jan Hinz für seinen deutschen Rekord von über 250 Metern die normalen Lager benutzt, mit dem normalen gelben Öl.

- Die beim Casting benutzten Ruten sind herkömmliche (allerdings meistens zweiteilige englische) Brandungsruten, aber auch mit den normalen dreiteiligen 'deutschen' (also japanischen oder koreanischen oder... ) sind mit der richtigen Technik fast immer Würfe jenseits der 200 Meter möglich. Danny Moeskops übrigens fischt keineswegs eine 6-Meter-Zziplex (dann würde er auch Haue kriegen), sondern eine 4,27-Meter Century, nämlich die TT-R, handelsüblich, wie man sie auch kaufen kann. Und ja, sie braucht sicherlich ein wenig Übung, ist aber keineswegs die härteste Rute am Markt, auch nicht die längste, steifste... sondern sogar fischbar - wer sie mal testen möchte, ich habe diese Rute, einmal auch noch als Blank, wir können sie also sogar für Stationärrolle beringen, wie Danny Moeskops sie auch wirft, wenn er mit der Staionärrolle wirft. Weit jenseits der 230 Meter übrigens. Auch sonst sind viele britische Ruten, wie man sie beim Casting sieht, auch hervorragende Angelruten; ich selbst fische sie hier, und einige andere auch, und bin begeistert, kann ich nur empfehlen. Probier es mal aus.

- Sicher kann man 15er Geflochtene auf eine Abu 6500 spulen, allerdings sind diese Weitwurfmultirollen nicht die Topwahl für dünne Geflochtene, zumindest nicht ohne ein paar Tricks, weil so dünne Schnüre bei Multis in sich selbst einschneiden und zu stark bremsen, zu Perücken führen oder sogar reißen können. Daher greifen viele bei sehr dünnen Schnüren zu Stationärrollen zurück. Aber auch da sind mit Köder 200 Meter für etwa 99% aller Angler völlig aussichtslos - wir haben uns mal den Spaß gemacht und beim Casting das bloße Blei gegen ein Vorfach, geklippt, zwei Haken, auszutauschen, statt der Wattwürmer nahmen wir Twisterschwänze - und der gleiche Werfer kam mit gleichem Gerät und Rückenwind statt vorher 220 Meter nur noch auf unter 150 Meter! |bigeyes

- Der Mann von Daiwa England kann ja nur Paul Kerry sein; er würde so etwas nie behauptet haben, immerhin ist sein eigener (und jahrelanger Weltrekord) weit unter 300 Metern, und auch jetzt liegen die offiziellen Weltrekorde immer noch deutlich unter 300 Metern, nämlich bei gut 300 Yards oder knapp 290 Metern.

- Ich habe auch schon einige Weltklassewerfer am Strand angeln und werfen sehen, und ich bin sicher, wohl noch niemanden gesehen zu haben, der realistisch 'locker' über 200 Meter am Strand geworfen hat. |kopfkrat

- Es gibt diverse Wettkampfwerfer, die mit der Stationärrolle werfen, übrigens auch einen in Deutschland, Bestweite: Jenseits der 220 Meter; zudem war mir vergönnt, bei der diesjährigen Casting-WM in Italien einige mit Stationärrolle zu sehen, die regelmäßig weit über 200 Meter warfen. Ja, stimmt, sechs Ringe sind dabei sicher hinderlich, ich empfehle nicht mehr als vier plus Spitzenring, gut wären bisweilen auch nur drei, bei Ruten von mehr als vier Metern wohlgemerkt; die 220 Meter wurden aber mit sechs Ringen geworfen.

- Last, not least: Entschuldige, wenn ich bezweifle, dass Du mit irgendeiner Ruten-Rollen-Kombination und drei bestückten Haken von einer Mole deutlich über 150 Meter geworfen hast; wenn Du es mir beizeiten vorführst, nehme ich alles zurück, entschuldige mich hier öffentlich und gebe Dir ein paar Bier aus! 

- Und last last und gar nicht least: Ich wiederhole mich so gerne: An Rhinefischer und alle anderen auch: Lasst uns ein Treffen organisieren, ich stelle gerne Gerät zur Verfügung, Ruten, Rollen, was immer gewünscht, und lasst uns ausprobieren, wie Multirollen und Stationärrollen sich unterscheiden! Und nebenbei am Besten ein paar Fische fangen. #6

- Last last last und ganz wichtig: Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest noch! |wavey:

Viele Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi! Wow - da habe ich aber erstmal was nach zu denken... .
Mal jemand der sich auskennt.
Petri!


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Huhu Rhinefischer, Du bist dran! Ich habe Dir doch nicht auf den Fuß getreten, oder? Wollte ich bestimmt nicht!
Viele Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



Abumann schrieb:


> - Last, not least: Entschuldige, wenn ich bezweifle, dass Du mit irgendeiner Ruten-Rollen-Kombination und drei bestückten Haken von einer Mole deutlich über 150 Meter geworfen hast; wenn Du es mir beizeiten vorführst, nehme ich alles zurück, entschuldige mich hier öffentlich und gebe Dir ein paar Bier aus!
> 
> - Und last last und gar nicht least: Ich wiederhole mich so gerne: An Rhinefischer und alle anderen auch: Lasst uns ein Treffen organisieren, ich stelle gerne Gerät zur Verfügung, Ruten, Rollen, was immer gewünscht, und lasst uns ausprobieren, wie Multirollen und Stationärrollen sich unterscheiden! Und nebenbei am Besten ein paar Fische fangen. #6
> 
> ...



Mit drei Haken über 150m.|kopfkrat
Bezweifel ich auch ein wenig. Aber man weiss ja nie.

Finde dein Angebot gar nicht schlecht.
Ich würde gerne Multi vs. Stationärrollen im direktem Vergleich testen.


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi Stefan,

wie gesagt, gerne - wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi! Ich habe doch gesagt, daß ich erst mal nachdenken muß... .
Klar, der Herr Moeskops wirft Century.. ich werde auch seniler..., aber der hat definitiv mal viel längere Stöcke benutzt, ich meine 17ft... . Das ist aber schon ne Weile her, so 98 od. 99 rum.. .
Das mit der 15er Fireline ist ganz witzig; da ich keine von meinen alten Multis ohne Schnurführung mehr gefunden habe, musste ich mich mit einer c4 zufrieden geben.
Schnell mal geguckt, und siehe da, ich habe 0,20er drauf und keine 15er - mit der Kombi gibt es bei keinem Wurfgewicht irgendwelche Probleme. Schnurführung ausgebaut und Schnur runter und 12er drauf, 15er hatte ich gerade keine übrig, und mit meiner "Assistentin" an den Rhein. Assistentin weil ich mich gerade garnicht bewegen kann - meine Schulter ist kaputt.. .
Nachdem sich meine "Assi" etwas eingeworfen hatte, hat sie beim ersten kräftigen Wurf tatsächlich sofort einen Abriss - ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das die dünne Schnur sich so sehr "selber frisst".. .
Ich bin ja noch lernfähig, aber an die 150m will ich erstmal noch glauben.. .
Ich denke jetzt erstmal weiter nach, was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig, aber wenn ich wieder OK bin, sollten wir uns unbedingt mal treffen - das klingt sehr interessant, da ich schon lange keine gute Gelegenheit gehabt habe, mal einige Ruten im direkten Vergleich zu werfen.
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Noch vergessen; wenn man die TT-R mit nur 4Ringen ausstatten kann... das muß der Hammer sein.. von soetwas träume ich schon lange.. . Petri!


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Moin moin,

stimmt, Danny hatte eine längere Rute - für das leichte Gewicht eine 16-Fuß Century Raptor (mit grünem Blank), für die schwereren eine 15-Fuß Raptor. Wenn Du die 16er mal sehen oder werfen willst, das war die erste, die ich aus England hier rüber geholt hatte, und einer von den DMV-Werfern hat sie noch.

20er geflochtene aufwärts ist wirklich kein Problem, wobei die auch schon echt stark ist; aber drunter gibt es ziemlich oft Probleme mit der Multi, sehr schade eigentlich. Aber ich fische eh meistens Mono.

 Und klar, wir können mal eine oder zwei TT-R mit vier Ringen fertig machen; ich habe noch zwei Blanks des roten Modells hier, plus eine fertig gebaute nagelneue schwarze, das allerletzte Modell, das gerade erst auf den Markt kam. Wenn die Schulter wieder mitspielt, kannst ja mal sagen, dann spielen wir ein wenig rum damit.

Viele Grüße! #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Huhu, Rhinefischer, Fishzilla, und natürlich auch alle anderen,

wie siehts aus, die Tage werden allmählich wieder länger, der übelste Frost scheint vorbei - wollen wir uns mal treffen und ein wenig werfen und testen und schnacken?
Vergleich Multi gegen Stationär, die Century TT-R des Weltmeisters mit vier Ringen, Pendelwerfen, Fische fangen...
Wer ist dabei? #h

Viele Grüße,

der Abumann


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi! Ich- wenn meine Schulter wieder fit ist... .
Momentan frage ich mich ob ich den Arm jemals wieder hoch bekomme.. .
Gott seis gedankt: es ist nur der Arm... .
Petri!
Ich werde das nicht vergessen - die TT mit 4 Ringen macht mich schon kribbelig.. .


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Klingt in der Tat verlockend...

Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen einen Schwung Zziplex-Ruten aus England, dabei auch ein paar echte Schmuckstückchen, die werde ich mal ausgiebigst testen, freue ich mich auch schon drauf.

Cheers,


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi! Wo liegt eigentlich Ostermade? Petri!


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

In Wurfweite zu Fehmarn - die letzte Abfahrt der A1 raus (also vor der Insel), ab immer Richtung Osten zum Wasser, und da, wo es nicht mehr weitergeht wegen zu viel Strand, liegt Ostermade. Schaust Du hier: http://www.viamichelin.de/viamichel...Address=&strMerged=ostermade&ie=UTF-8&x=0&y=0
Ich weile derzeit allerdings noch recht häufig in Koblenz, weil mich mein Arbeitgeber hierher verschlagen hat, wir könnten uns also auch beizeiten im Großraum Krefeld-Koblenz (okay, ganz großer Raum  ) treffen und schmeißen, wenn Dein Arm wieder angewachsen ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Nicht weit von mir weg rhinefischer  #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Stimmt, Dich müsste ich eigentlich bisweilen treffen, Steffen (ui, das reimt sich!) - auf der Insel, nicht mit dem Blei. #h


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Hi! Fehmarn hört sich gut an... aber bitte nur bei Tageslicht... wenn der Steffen in der Nähe ist.. nachher fürchte ich mich doch... .
Wo finde ich hier eigentlich die Smileys??
Petri!


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Fehmarn hört sich gut an... aber bitte nur bei Tageslicht... wenn der Steffen in der Nähe ist.. nachher fürchte ich mich doch... .
> Wo finde ich hier eigentlich die Smileys??
> Petri!



jaja, is' ja gut 
Ich bin aber harmlos #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Dirk, wir haben uns bestimmt schon mal gesehen aber nicht erkannt 
Du wolltest doch eigentlich beim letzten Meerforellentreffen dabei sein, warst aber nicht da.


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Stimmt, ich hatte alles gepackt, saß rechtzeitig im Auto, steckte den Schlüssel ins Schloß... und bekam drei Tage später einen neuen Anlasser. Aber hey, das Auto hat vor knapp drei Jahren 800 Euronen gekostet, da kann so etwas schon mal passieren... wird nachgeholt. Hat mich aber echt geärgert den Tag, darum bin ich abends dann erstmal bei mir an den Strand gestiefelt zum MeFo-ärgern. 

Rhinefischer, wenn Du einen Beitrag schreibst, sollten die Smileys gleich rechts neben der "Reinschreibtextbox" sein, bei mir zumindest ist das so.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Du findest die smilies aber nur, wenn Du nicht die "Direkt antworten Box" nutzt sondern direkt unter dem letzten Beitrag auf "Antworten" klickst #h

Das ist in der Tat ärgerlich Dirk. Naja, wir hocken ja in einer Ecke, da sollte sich was machen lassen


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Ach ja, bis zur Box rolle ich nie runter... 

Stimmt; in welcher Ecke vom Knust sitzt denn Du gemeinhin?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

In Niendorf #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Zentraler geht es ja kaum. 

Ich hab (ganz) früher beim SV Fehmarn Fussball gespielt und kam häufig durch Niendorf, wenn wir die anderen nach Hause gefahren haben, irgendwer wohnte in Bannesdorf, glaube ich.

Mittlerweile verschlägt es mich nicht mehr ganz so oft auf die Insel, aber schee is trotzdem.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Stimmt, zentraler gehts kaum 

Na wir werden das schon mal packen zusammen loszuziehen 

Bin allerdings nicht so der Brandungsangler, Spinnfischen und Belly ist mein Ding #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Das ist einfach: Geh einfach mit dem Belly bei Ostwind nach Staberhuk, lass Dich treiben, und wenn Du bei mir vor der Haustür bist, sammle ich Dich ein, wir trinken einen heißen Tee, und dann fahr ich Dich wieder rüber! #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfweite der Profis!*

Das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit


----------

